# Rear brake swap ?



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Just wanna make sure I fine on everything for the rear drum to disk swap on my B13.

I have the following parts:

SE-R (B13)calipers, rotors, pads, spindles, e-brake lines and clips, ss brake lines, m/c. That should do it from what I've been told. Also I know that it most likely doesn't make a difference but does it matter if the spindles are from a SE-R with ABS? I know that it didn't with the NX2000 brake swap seeing as the calipers were ABS equipped. Also I got an NX2000 brake booster but it was the same as my stock booster. Thanks....


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

No it doesn't matter. I did the upgrade on my B13 and used the whole caliper assembly from a NX2K w/ ABS.

You got all the right parts. The brake booster isn't needed.

I also used my stock MC as well. It works ok, but has a little too much rear bias, but I took care of that by running Porterfield R4S pads on SE-R swapped front brakes and OEM pads on the rear.


----------



## nismo91 (May 1, 2002)

Eric said:


> *Just wanna make sure I fine on everything for the rear drum to disk swap on my B13.
> 
> I have the following parts:
> 
> SE-R (B13)calipers, rotors, pads, spindles, e-brake lines and clips, ss brake lines, m/c. That should do it from what I've been told. Also I know that it most likely doesn't make a difference but does it matter if the spindles are from a SE-R with ABS? I know that it didn't with the NX2000 brake swap seeing as the calipers were ABS equipped. Also I got an NX2000 brake booster but it was the same as my stock booster. Thanks.... *


Just a suggestion! Since you are doing a rear brake upgrade why not go with the Maxima rear caliper? A lot of us 91-93 SE-R owners are upgrading the rear to the Maxima rear brake.

I'd just hate to see you do the same job twice.

Edit: NX2000 rear brake will work as well. They are identical to the 89-94 Rear Maxima brake.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

*Sweet deal*

I got a sweet deal on the SE-R rear brake parts. You can't beat a sweet deal. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

When doing a brake swap if you get the mc from se-r itll be all fine right??


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

would the same parts be the same for a B14? well, except for the fact that you need the whole rear beam axle.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Rear brake swap ?*

*



Edit: NX2000 rear brake will work as well. They are identical to the 89-94 Rear Maxima brake.

Click to expand...

*Will this setup work for the B14? I have a Sentra GXE and will do the SE-R beam axle conversion, but am still unsure as to what route to go for calipers and rotors. If the Maxima rear brakes are the same as the NX2K, then I will just do the NX2K front and rear brake upgrade. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

I believe that the Max's rear brakes are larger than the NX2000 front brakes making for a rear bias braking car. I perfer front bias myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

Eric said:


> *I believe that the Max's rear brakes are larger than the NX2000 front brakes making for a rear bias braking car. I perfer front bias myself. *


Will the NX2K caliper and rotor system mount right onto my Sentra though?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is it possible to change the 95 Sentra rear drums into disc brakes of a 200 SX ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *is it possible to change the 95 Sentra rear drums into disc brakes of a 200 SX ? *


Hey,
You have the same car as I do. I also need some advice on changing my rear drums to disc. I plan to do the Nismo front upgrade with the NX2K parts, but want slightly bigger than SE-R parts on the rear. I have been reading that the NX2K rears are slightly bigger and some B13 owners have been using Maxima rears, but I want to you if they will just bolt on and what size are the calipers and rotors? The other question is which Master Cylinder do I use? The SE-R one or the one from the Altima? What are your plans for front and rear brakes?


----------



## nismo91 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Rear brake swap ?*



HawaiianSentra said:


> *
> 
> Will this setup work for the B14? I have a Sentra GXE and will do the SE-R beam axle conversion, but am still unsure as to what route to go for calipers and rotors. If the Maxima rear brakes are the same as the NX2K, then I will just do the NX2K front and rear brake upgrade. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. *


*

I'm not sure about the NX2K rear brake but I do know that you can use the 95 and up Maxima rear brake for upgrade.

Search SE-R.net for more info.*


----------



## djazeone (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok I Am Getting Ready To Swap My Rear Drums To Disks...

What Is It I Need?

and

does Anyone Have A Tutorial or Instructions?

I Got a b13... Lookin to do SE-R rear brakes. also what about for front brakes? any suggestions?


----------

